# Cherry Popped



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Well Amazon Prime came through and my stuff showed up at the house around 445. Thanks to the rio line being double looped setup was a piece of cake. I couldn't wait until tomorrow so I went to throw in a pond on the golf course. I can barely make it out of the shooting head which I believe is under 40' but it was fun and I was progressing. Flies aren't in yet so I made a tiny fly from a panfish hook and a crappie soft bait just to add weight to the leader. Had a nice bonus too. Thanks for all the help guys. Let's go fishing! I've tried everything to turn the pictures but it keeps posting like this I'm sorry.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going!!! Awesome on a fly!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

That is a nice Bass !

I use Irfanview for my picture viewer and it will turn and save your pics.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Let the fun begin!

Them fish REALLY need some food!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think he learned this rod holding method from "Tha-Fish"


----------

